# where are the duck pics?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

where are all the duck pics? or are the pics being posted on these new facebook duck hunting groups/clubs every kid seems to be starting?? This is the first opener I've missed in awhile, a rib injury. but I did send a friend to my spot and he did well there. Here's his limit. Gotta love the brown!


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing. Where is all of the duck porn?


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

It's not ducks but I think it fits for opener.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's mine.....


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Benelli was a busy pooch, we shot gwt, cinnamon teal, wigeon, gadwall, mallard, and some pins. Probably the most diverse bag we've shot on opener.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Benelli was a busy pooch, we shot gwt, cinnamon teal, wigeon, gadwall, mallard, and some pins. Probably the most diverse bag we've shot on opener.


I think you forgot to include a certain species in that list. ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq, is there a coot in there somewhere's?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Not in UT, but from Saturday morning.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Longgun said:


> Clarq, is there a coot in there somewhere's?


No, but I think I see a spoony hidden at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

kiddn of course...

yep... *******/Smiler/Hollywood mallard, right in front of the licence plate.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Clarq said:


> No, but I think I see a spoony hidden at the bottom of the pile.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's one from this mornings solo hunt. It's sure fun when you can get a double to commit to the goose floaters.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Myst got to retrieve my seven teal plus about 10 other birds that other hunters without dogs had shot and were struggling to get to or simply couldn't find.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

On the opener I took out three buddies that had never been hunting! We did our usual Friday night shenanigans, went home, got our gear together, hit up Denny's for breakfast at 1:00 AM, once we were full on pancakes and cocoa we were on our way to the marsh! We had a blast! They didn't know ducks could fly so fast ;-) 

They are definitely addicted now :mrgreen:

A very mixed bag! We even had a Ruddy deke in! A few Redheads, a Bull Can, Gadwall, and a Mallard.

BTW, I have every Monday this Fall/Winter off from work and school! So let me know if anyone would like to go after some ducks.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

This morning was my opener-I was elk hunting last weekend so I got to skip the craziness of opening weekend. I managed to limit out by 9:30-what a great start to the season! Ended up with 2 mallards, 2 GWT, and 3 wigeon. Lots more birds around than I expected, hopefully things keep on that way! Great photos from everyone else, looks like lots of folks are getting some good shoots in.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Yesterday mornings haul. Two solo trips, one trip me and my son. 4 limits since the opener.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

5 limits including my sons youth hunt.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, i must just suck or something, i've been out 3 times since saturday and in that time i've shot 3 ducks.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> 5 limits including my sons youth hunt.
> View attachment 44521


Hows the new gun??


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Hows the new gun??


I love it hoss!! Thing points and swings like a dream!! Just aching for putting the hammer down on some honkers buddy. ;-)


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Here a photo of my good friends son and me with two limits. 
This was on sunday, Lots of great decoying in birds.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Man, that is a pile of happy ducks. Looks like a fun hunt.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

toasty said:


> Man, that is a pile of happy ducks. Looks like a fun hunt.


 I see what you did there!


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

This was the opener for me and a buddy. Would have had a limit if I would have done some shooting after the closing of last season.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Man someone is having "smiley" gumbo real soon. ;-)


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking forward to hunting when I come home around Halloween. I am stuck in Northern Idaho working. :sad:
Golf,, when I get back in town we should hit the marsh for some Mallards.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

*Good Day*

Grandson smoked me and the ducks!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> Looking forward to hunting when I come home around Halloween. I am stuck in Northern Idaho working. :sad:
> Golf,, when I get back in town we should hit the marsh for some Mallards.


I haven't even gone out yet


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Snuck away from work early yesterday


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Snuck away from work early yesterday
> View attachment 45258


I'm waiting to play hookie later in the season


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> I'm waiting to play hookie later in the season


Thats the good thing about being a manager and no boss watching over me. I can sneak out here and there all seson long as long as things at work are handled haha. Just getting my crew adjusted so when the honkers start filling the fields, they know what's going on :grin:


----------

